# First Try at Smoked ABTS...Saturday with Heavy Q-view



## shelton573 (Aug 14, 2014)

As promised here is the start of a new thread on my first ABTs. Here is all the ingredients I picked up at the store earlier. I plan on cooking the meat tomorrow night and mixing with the cheeses and cooling in the fridge til Saturday at noon (please let me know if this is a bad idea!). If everything goes right this will be a very pic heavy q-view. I will update as it progresses. Thanks again!













image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 14, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks good so far.








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok folks, prepping them for tomorrow. Let the pictures begin!












image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





40 jap halves soakin in sprite. (Gotta cool em down for a lot of folks)

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





Bacon/pepper jack brats out of the case. 












image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





Sausage bacon grillers about to be smashed up. 

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





Meat getting fried up!












image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





Cooked and tumbled with Strawberry's rub. (Aka food cocaine)


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





Freshly grated Shullsburg hot cheese. I could sit down with a cold beer and eat a whole block of this!












image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





First cheese mix is brat and griller patty mix with Shullsburg cheddar spread, chopped green onion, Parmesan, and fresh grated hot cheese. Mixture tastes great

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





Next mixture is philly cream cheese, chopped green onion, the same meat mixture, grated hot cheese, shredded cheddar, and Parmesan. I personally think it is the best tasting of the two. 
Shelton


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2014)

Did the 7-up work , I too have some folk with wimpy taste 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I'll have to try that,


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Did the 7-up work , I too have some folk with wimpy taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure yet, gonna smoke them tomorrow. They smell much less "aggressive" after the soak than they did before though!  I will update ASAP tomorrow. 

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





Wrapped in bacon and goin in the fridge til tomorrow!  Stay tuned!

Shelton


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 15, 2014)

All looks awesome, will for sure be back !  Curious on the sprite thing too !


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> All looks awesome, will for sure be back !  Curious on the sprite thing too !


I actually ran out of bacon and had 4 out of 40 that didn't get covered. My neighbor had just  got done grilling burgers for his family and the charcoal was still at 240 in his grill. We took the 4 that didn't get wrapped and put them on his grill. Without the bacon they were AWESOME!  I can't imagine how good they will be wrapped in bacon on the smoker for 3 hours. As far as the sprite soak goes,  the peppers that sat on the grill for maybe 20-30 min had very little heat but great jalapeño flavor. I would assume after smoking they will get even more mild but I will report back tomorrow. 

Shelton


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 15, 2014)

shelton573 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > All looks awesome, will for sure be back !  Curious on the sprite thing too !
> ...



Awesome, that's the way to improvise.... :biggrin:   They are good without bacon but better with bacon.... but what's not better with bacon ?  LOL. Sounds like the sprite experiment worked !  Be back !


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 16, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome, that's the way to improvise.... :biggrin:   They are good without bacon but better with bacon.... but what's not better with bacon ?  LOL. Sounds like the sprite experiment worked !  Be back !


As of right now I would say it was a success but we all have a few beers in us! Lol. Plus like you said, bacon makes everything better!! The real test of how hot they were came when my buddy Chad's 5 year old girl took a bite and said they were very tasty!  So either the sprite helped or that adorable little girl is more of a man than I will ever be lol!  I will keep everyone posted as the smoke starts rollin tomorrow!

Shelton


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 16, 2014)

shelton573 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, that's the way to improvise.... :biggrin:   They are good without bacon but better with bacon.... but what's not better with bacon ?  LOL. Sounds like the sprite experiment worked !  Be back !
> ...



Haha, beers always good man ! :beercheer:  We'll catch up with ya tomorrow on this thread.... Have a good one !


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 16, 2014)

Some times it's too good like tonight hah!  I will hopefully have em taking smoke by noon at the absolute latest.  Thanks for following!

Shelton


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm following as well! 

Looking good so far


----------



## themule69 (Aug 16, 2014)

It all looks good so far. I too want to know how the sprite works. I wonder what flavor it may add
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 16, 2014)

Well as I expected the beer won last night and I got a late start but they are goin now. 












image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 16, 2014





The little smoker is rollin!












image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 16, 2014





Extra filling?  Better do some stuffed baby bellas!  First try at this. Poked holes in the bottoms to let the juices out, we will see how it plays out. 

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 16, 2014)

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 16, 2014





Shrooms are done!  ABTs look done after an hour and a half. Is that normal?  I thought it took 3 hrs or so. 

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 16, 2014)

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 16, 2014





They are done!  They are pretty damn ugly but they taste awesome!  I am a bigger fan of the cream cheese filling but they are both great. As far as everyone wondering about the sprite trick, it apparently worked really well because they have zero heat.  Next time will definitely not soak them so they have a bit of heat. Everyone approved judging by the lack of ABTs left. Thanks again for all of the help!

Shelton


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks good ABTS don't take long.


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks!  Man they sure were good.  Prolly gonna do some again next week but this time try shrimp and maybe crab. 

Shelton


----------



## themule69 (Aug 16, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for falloing up on the sprite 

Happy smoken.,

David


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 16, 2014)

Not a problem david!  They kinda had the taste of bell peppers with all the heat gone. Thanks!

Shelton


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks awesome, nice smoke !


----------



## cups (Aug 17, 2014)

I give. ABT,?? What's ABT?


----------



## nptwnsmkr (Aug 17, 2014)

cups said:


> I give. ABT,?? What's ABT?



Atomic Buffalo Turd- Stuffed jalapeño wrapped in bacon and smoked. Truly a gift from the gods!


----------



## cups (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh. .....Thank-you.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 17, 2014)

cups said:


> I give. ABT,?? What's ABT?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smf-acronyms-definitions Here is a list of the many acronyms used here on this site. Now you know. haha..


----------



## cups (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks. Been looking for that. Saw it in passing once. ... Fatties and tube smokers.. , hope I'm in the right forum.


----------



## padronman (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks GREAT!!!   I love ABT's

Scott


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you!  They tasty pretty dang good!

Shelton


----------

